# VK - DEALS NOW LIVE ONLINE



## Gizmo (2/7/18)

IN STORE DEALS NOW LIVE ONLINE TOO! GET THEM WHILE THEY HOT




https://www.vapeking.co.za/on-sale.html​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

